

Builder Blames Navy as Brand-New Warship Disintegrates - bane
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/06/shipbuilder-blames-navy-as-brand-new-warship-disintegrates

======
scottshea
This seems like the classic "bug v user error" argument on a much different
plane.

This quote: "“Galvanic corrosion has not been a factor on any Austal-built and
fully maintained vessel,” Austal stressed, implying that Independence hasn’t
been “fully maintained” by a negligent Navy.

That’s an, ahem, interesting approach to customer relations for America’s
newest warship-builder."

...was particularly funny though.

------
run4yourlives
Sounds to me that the Shipbuilder bit off more than they can chew here.

I'm pretty sure the Navy, out of all customers, is quite capable of performing
regular maintenance of their vessels. That argument seems a bit of a stretch.

What seems more likely is that a company new to building warships didn't quite
grasp the particular situations and/or operating environment differences that
exist for the Navy as opposed to commercial shipbuilders.

